# What do you drive?



## J-Will

We are a one vehicle family right now, rocking a 4 banger Escape. Surely somebody has something cooler than that. Post up some pics!

Bikes, cars, trucks, etc.


----------



## Vin

I think you all know already, here are mine. 2005 Cherokee 4x4, and 2006 Wrangler X.


----------



## Apyl

I'm with you. We are a one vehicle family for now since my husbands truck took a crap and we sold it. Now he took over my truck (93 F-150 ext cab).


----------



## Hydrashoks

My Jeep & bikes are in the other threads...


----------



## glock26USMC

2012 Chevy Malibu and 2006 Dodge Durango .....


----------



## J-Will

Apyl said:


> I'm with you. We are a one vehicle family for now since my husbands truck took a crap and we sold it. Now he took over my truck (93 F-150 ext cab).


 lol about the same here. I wrecked my 08 Toyota, just had the '10 Pontiac (wifes) for a few months, then sold it for this cheap lil gas saver. Saves a lot of money now!!


----------



## Shooter

A Toyota Camry. I love that car.


----------



## J-Will

Austin said:


> A Toyota Camry. I love that car.


 Thats what I totalled..


----------



## Hydrashoks

Austin said:


> A Toyota Camry. I love that car.


they are not fun upside down.


----------



## bacpacker

DD is a 98 Honda Civic since I drive 65 miles a day to work and back. My real vehicle is a 08 Toyota Tundra DC Long bed. It will haul or tow anything I have or need. Nice ride for a road trip to.


----------



## SHOOTER13

*2001 Jeep Grand Cherokee (WJ) 4x4*...straight 6 with only 140,000 miles...just gettin' broken in !!


----------



## MrParacord

I drive my wife crazy sometimes.


----------



## SHOOTER13

Nice....!!


----------



## gumpy

2008 1/2 ton Dodge. Quad cab, 4x4, towing package, Hemi, big ram package. I'm up to 58k miles on it so far.


----------



## Shooter

SHOOTER13 said:


> *2001 Jeep Grand Cherokee (WJ) 4x4*...straight 6 with only 140,000 miles...just gettin' broken in !!



I love that Jeep. I miss my XJ. My wife tells me it's not a real Jeep, I tell her I'm leaving her.


----------



## Keith

This is my line up.


----------



## Shooter

Note to all Members: He yells at me when I ride in his truck. Something about the door not being closed? I don't know.


----------



## J-Will

Austin said:


> My wife tells me it's not a real Jeep


----------



## Shooter

J-Will said:


>


Right! She then lust after other Jeeps. She wants a new Wrangler. I want an affordable car.


----------



## Vin

Austin said:


> Right! She then lust after other Jeeps. She wants a new Wrangler. I want an affordable car.


Amen to that. I want out of this heap so bad.


----------



## J-Will

Austin said:


> Right! She then lust after other Jeeps. She wants a new Wrangler. I want an affordable car.


 You gotta admit, the 4 door wrangler is sexxxy. I see you driving a prius.


----------



## Shooter

Sure it is, but I can't spend that kind of money on a new one. I'll have to wait till it's 30 years old and the after market has been fully developed.


----------



## J-Will

Austin said:


> Sure it is, but I can't spend that kind of money on a new one. I'll have to wait till it's 30 years old and the after market has been fully developed.


 lmao. we have a few things in common.


----------



## jdparacord

J-Will said:


> You gotta admit, the 4 door wrangler is sexxxy. I see you driving a prius.


i dont like the 4 door jeep wranglers i get big money from making paracord jeep handles for them. ill just stick with the doors. 2 doors are better on gas


----------



## TwinSpar

These are my wheels. The bike gets used for commuting unless weather is bad. The bike paid for itself in the first year of use!


----------



## CKParacord

This is mine, 2001 Wrangler, inline 6. Tougher than nails and gets through it all


----------



## TwinSpar

I just added another bike to the mix. It's a 2007 Aprilia Tuono with 5000 miles. It will be my fair weather / fun bike.


----------



## MrParacord

Nice bike. I always wanted a bike but I never got one or learned how to ride.


----------



## Trab9000

Foobar and the Taco


----------



## TwinSpar

Added another fun bike to the collection. It has both dirt and street setups, it's street legal, and it's a blast to ride!

[FONT=&quot][URL=http://s882.photobucket.com/user/drntwinspar/media/WP_20151231_11_03_11_Pro_LI.jpg.html][/URL][/FONT]


----------



## havasu

Anyone get any new vehicles they want to post?


----------



## ThreeJ




----------



## ThreeJ

Needed something bigger to haul my 4 kids and camper.


----------



## PCAdmin

I'm still in my 09 Camry. I barely drive so it will last me another 10 years easy I'm hoping.


----------



## Holly

This is our new ride. 2016 Camaro SS. 
This pic was taken on the Tail of the Dragon. 









We've had it a couple months. Traded in 2013 Charger Daytona.
I love the Camaro, but I do miss the Charger.


----------



## Holly

Our other ride is Dodge Dart Rallye.


----------



## PCAdmin

I would drive if I had cars like that. No I probably wouldn't but I might enjoy it an iota more.


----------

